# Zucchini oven chips



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Zucchini oven chips.

Better than potato chips!

Ingredients:
2 1/2 cups (1/8 inch-thick) slices zucchini (about 2 small)
1/4 cup ground almonds
1/4 cup grated fresh Parmesan cheese
1/4 t seasoned salt
1/4 t garlic powder
1/8 t black pepper
2 T whole milk (or almond milk, etc)

Directions:
Preheat oven to 425.
Combine first 5 ingredients in a medium bowl, stirring with a whisk. Place milk in a shallow bowl. Dip zucchini slices in milk, and then coat in dry mixture. Place coated slices on an oven proof wire rack coated with cooking spray; place rack on a baking sheet. Bake at 425 for 20 minutes or until browned and crisp. Serve immediately.

Minutes to Prepare: 10
Minutes to Cook: 20
Number of Servings: 4


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

O boy that sounds good.
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Gonna try that out, was out in the garden and saw a new round of blooms on my zucchini plants so will be getting some soon. 

By this time of the year the family is usually tired of it fixed the usual ways and I have all of it dried that I care to deal with so the chips will be a good way to use them.

I did come up with a new way to fix em a few weeks ago. I let them get big to the point that the seeds almost ripe, peeled, seeded and sliced them about the size of french fries then battered them with a thin spicy batter and deep fried them. They were similar to the battered french fries you can get at Sonic and pretty good, the grandson even liked them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ReBlazed said:


> Depending on the moods and abilities of the readers, you are almost certain to have it pointed out that zucchini is in the first 5 items that you want whisked together. You might want to edit that to put DRY items in a bowl. Just sayin'
> 
> Gonna try this one. Thanks


:2thumb: Thanks, Reblazed!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Wonder if that'd be good using cucumbers?
I already dehydrated my zucchinis.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I dejydrated two cucumbers last week. They were good. I read something last week that said make a concoction of 50 water 50 soy sauce. Soak the cucumber chips for 20 min. Place chips on dehydrator and sprinkle with garlic powder and parmesean cheese and dry. They said the best chips you ever had. They sound good and I will try them this weekend.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Cud579 said:


> I dejydrated two cucumbers last week. They were good. I read something last week that said make a concoction of 50 water 50 soy sauce. Soak the cucumber chips for 20 min. Place chips on dehydrator and sprinkle with garlic powder and parmesean cheese and dry. They said the best chips you ever had. They sound good and I will try them this weekend.


Sounds good--I already had the dehydrator going, so stuck in some cucumbers using the zucchini recipe.


----------

